# eot Dateien (<- Webschriften)



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (3. Dezember 2001)

Hoi!

Meine Frage lautet nicht, wie ihr warscheinlich danken werdet wo ich die her bekomme oder so. Ich habe Weft und es hat auch alles schö geklapt. Doch leider laasem sich die erzeugten Schrfiten aus einem mir unbekannten Grund nur mit den Seiten benutzen, die ich bei der Erstellung mit dem Wizard angegeben habe.

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit ein eot Datei zu erstellen und sie dann in !jede! beliebige HTML (CSS) Datei einzubinden?!

Einer meiener größten Probleme ist nämlich, dass ich meine Seite Teilweise über PHP realisiert habe und MS Weft scheint damit nicht ganz klar zu kommen (Schriften die in PHP Dateien eingebunden werden, werden nicht wärend der analyse erkannt!)

Also... gibt es eine Möglichkeit eot Datein zu erzeugen ohne sie an bestimmte Pfade und Dateien binden zu müssen?!

TIA

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## sam (4. Dezember 2001)

hab m$ weft nie gecheckt!  
solche eot-dateien müsste es zum download geben........


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (6. Dezember 2001)

Hoi!

Kommt schon, es muss doch bestimmt einen geben, der mir iergendwie weiter helfen kann!

Der CSS2.0 Befehlssetz kennt sogar eine Möglichkeit direkt ttf einzubinden, nur leider unterstützt IE6 un N6 diese Funktion noch nicht *heul* und hinzu kommt, dass ich nicht will, dass die Seite nur von Usern "der neuen Generation" gesehen werden kann!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## sam (7. Dezember 2001)

da könnte doch eigentlich einer maln script schreiben  

ttf hochladen und eot-datei bekommen    
wo sind die hardcorecoder und serververgewaltiger wenn man sie braucht?


----------



## azrael07 (15. August 2005)

guck mal  da nach. (weit unten)


----------



## AKrebs70 (16. August 2005)

Hi!
Also ganz unten steht:


> Fehler: Server oder DNS kann nicht gefunden werden


  
Ne im Ernst dein Link geht nicht!

Axel


----------

